# Advice for covering up equipment in my aquarium



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey i was wondering if there was any way i could cover up my filter and heater inside my tank to make it more attractive looking. I have a small filter and a smallish heater. Could I put some sort of PVC piping over the heater and maybe like a driftwood or something over the filter? Would any of this affect their performance?


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

It may effect it. The heat may not spread as powerfully if it is concealed and same with the filter. If the intake/outflow tubes are covered, then you will not get proper oxygenation of the water in the tank and i just think it may alter the effectiveness of the filter all-together.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Place plants in front of the heater and filter to help disguise them. What type of filter are you using?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah i think plants would be the best bet, i got a nice submersible heater stick and an elite mini filter.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

if you have the space, switching to a sump will be good for hiding in-tank equipment.


----------

